# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Michelangelo & Raffaello

## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends, thought it would be a good idea to open this thread on these two Italian beauties which typified the best in passenger ship design of the 60's era and created a style and elegance which was copied both on land and sea!
They were the largest Italian liners built since the Rex of pre-War days.

Sadly they had short careers with the development of modern air transport and their cruising years were short lived. Unfortunately they both came to an undignified and bitter end, and they are best remembered with the attached photos showing their sleek lines and some of their majestic first class public rooms.

They both called regularly at Gibraltar during their transatlantic services from Italy to New York and later on cruises.

All the best Henry.   :Wink: 

scan0203.jpg

scan0204.jpg

scan0205.jpg

scan0206.jpg

scan0207.jpg

----------


## britanis

i saw one time a docu over this liner........and the end in iran.....with rates on board and rusty.........sad end for great liners

when you have now a deckplan ........it this my last message.........i died 
;-))))))))))))))

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Andy, unfortunately I don't have a deck plan but I have this! Enjoy Henry.

scan0209.jpgscan0208.jpg

----------


## britanis

oh i a life ;-)))))))))

great !!!!!!!!

----------


## Ellinis

I guess that you already know, that when they were laid up at La Spezia they were inspected by Chandris, Costa, Home Lines, the Soviet state and NCL.
Unfortunately they ended up at Iran with the known consequences. If Chandris or any of the others would have taken, they might have survived to our days.

Notice in the drawing the small garage she had amidships under the dining rooms. I guess that the cars were loaded with side ramps?

----------


## britanis

> I guess that the cars were loaded with side ramps?


i thing yes look the picture

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

My little contribution of both ships at Genoa. Source: shipspotting.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στις 12 Απριλίου 1966 το Michelangelo με 745 επιβάτες και προορισμό την Νέα Υόρκη συνάντησε πρωτοφανή κακοκαιρία με κύματα ύψους 20 μέτρων. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ένα κύμα να πέσει με ορμή πάνω στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου σκοτώνοντας 2 επιβάτες που ήταν εκείνη την στιγμή στις πλωριές καμπίνες τους, και ένα μέλος του πληρώματος που πέθανε λίγο αργότερα.


Να και το link για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.co...ident_mich.htm

----------


## gtogias

> Στις 12 Απριλίου 1966 το Michelangelo με 745 επιβάτες και προορισμό την Νέα Υόρκη συνάντησε πρωτοφανή κακοκαιρία με κύματα ύψους 20 μέτρων. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ένα κύμα να πέσει με ορμή πάνω στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου σκοτώνοντας 2 επιβάτες που ήταν εκείνη την στιγμή στις πλωριές καμπίνες τους, και ένα μέλος του πληρώματος που πέθανε λίγο αργότερα.
> 
> 
> Να και το link για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.co...ident_mich.htm


Συγκλονιστικό. Δεν θα ήθελα να είμαι σε παρόμοιο γεγονός.

----------


## Leo

Τραγικά συγκλονιστικό θα έλεγα. Όσα χρόνια κι αν περάσουν, όση εμπειρία και αν αποκτηθεί, κανείς δεν ξέρει τι τον περιμένει *όταν η θάλασσα θυμώσει*.... με την κυριολεξία των λέξεων.

----------


## Apostolos

Και μιλάμε για πλώρη 30+ μέτρα! Απίστευτη δύναμη της θάλασσας!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nομίζω η φωτογραφία μιλάει από μόνη της.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το ειχα δει στο παρελθον σε καποιο βιβλιο αλλα τωρα ο TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA αποκαλυπτει!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να ένα εύρημα που απέκτησα από τον Ιταλό θείο μου την δεκαετία του 60.

----------


## britanis

this is my next project :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apostolos

Very good!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> this is my next project



Nice project!

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι κρίμα οτι τόσο όμορφα καράβια καταντήσανε ποντικοφολιές στον Περσικό. Ακόμη και εκεί όμως ο μύθος γύρω από τα πλοία αυτά άντεχε, έτσι το 1978 υπήρξαν φήμες οτι θα μετασκευαστούν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια για 1,300 επιβάτες. Το Michelangelo θα μετονομαζόταν "Scia Reza il Grande" και το Raffaello σε "Ciro il Grande". Προφανώς ένα μεγαλεπίβολο πλάνο του σάχη, ο οποίος την επόμενη χρονιά κατέρευσε.

Ακόμη και το 1983, λίγο πριν βυθιστεί το Raffaello από τους Ιρακινούς, υπήρχε ενδιαφέρον για τη νεκρανάσταση των πλοίων σε κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Σε ένα άλλο σχέδιο, ένας αμερικάνος (πρώην στέλεχος της Carnival) ήθελε να πάρει το Michelangelo στο Μαϊάμι για να το κάνει εμπορικό κέντρο με ξενοδοχείο, εστιατόρια κτλ κτλ. 

Το σκαρί του Raffaello παραμένει -μη ορατό από την επιφάνεια- στα αβαθή του Κόλπου, και που και που ακούγεται οτι θα ανελκυστεί για σκραπ.
Το Michelangelo πήγε για σκραπ στο Πακιστάν το 1991, έχοντας ήδη χάσει τις υπερκατασκευές του απο τους ντόπιους διαλυτές. Σχετικές θλιβερές φωτογραφίες εδώ.

Παρακάτω, σε καλύτερες στιγμές, στη Γένοβα με το ημιτελές ST.ELOI στο βάθος.

Michelangelo-postcard_Genova.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Mια λεπτομέρεια που δεν έχουμε αναφέρει είναι οτι η τοποθέτηση της τροπίδας των MICHELANGELO και RAFFAELLO έγινε την ίδια ημέρα με των G.GALILEI και G.MARCONI. ΄Ετσι στις 8/9/60 ξεκίνησε ταυτόχρονα η ναυπήγηση τεσσάρων υπερωκεανείο στις ιταλικές γυάρδες.

Βέβαια η ναυπήγηση των δύο μεγάλων παρατράβηξε, πέντε χρόνια ήταν πάρα πολλά...

Δείτε και μια απεικόνιση πως θα μοιάζαν τα πλοία με βάση τα αρχικά σχέδια, στα οποία είχαν "συμβατικά" φουγάρα αλλά και μαύρο χρώμα στο σκαρί τους. 

michelangelo.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο τις μεγαλυτερες στιγμες εμπνευσης και για τα δυο ζευγαρια πλοιων της μεγαλης ναυπηγκης αλλα και <αρτιστικης> ιταλικης σχολης.Αραγε τεχνικα ηταν εξισου καλα με αισθητικο κομματι?Πεταω το μπαλακι στον espero που σιγουρα μπορει να μας διαφωτισει

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτό που έχω διαβάσει σχετικά είναι οτι τα καράβια είχαν ενα μειονέκτημα (πχ σε σχέση με το FRANCE που κατάφερε και βρήκε αγοραστή). Αυτό ήταν οτι είχαν δύο προπέλες που η καθεμία τους έπαιρνε κίνηση από ένα από τα δύο μηχανοστάσια. Επομένως για να κινηθεί το καράβι έπρεπε να λειτουργούν και τα δύο μηχανοστάσια.

Αντίθετα, το FRANCE που είχε τέσσερις προπέλες μπορούσε να δουλέψει με τα μισά μηχανοστάσια δουλεύοντας τις δύο προπέλες. 
Δεν ξέρω πόσο σωστά είναι όσα γράφω, μιας και οι τεχνικές μου γνώσεις είναι ουσιαστικά ανύπαρκτες. 

Και μιας και δεν θυμάμαι να το έχουμε γράψει, να αναφέρω πως το RAFFAELLO στα δοκιμαστικά του είχε πιάσει 30,5 κόμβους. Καθόλου άσχημα, ε;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oι τεσσερις προπελες εχουν απο καιρο εγκαταλειφθει.Μονο τα αεροπλανοφορα εχουν τεσσερις.Λογικα με τεσσερις προπελες πρεπει να γινοταν παρτυ στροβιλισμων στα βρεχαμενα της πρυμνης και αυτο σιγουρα δεν ειναι καλο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να κα μία αεροφωτογραφία του Michelangelo από τις δοκιμές ταχύτητας (30+) πριν παραδοθεί στην Italian Line.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα τα λες TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA γιατι και αλλα βαπορια εκαναν τοτε 30 μιλια +, χωρις να εχουν τις pametrada και τις  westighouse των υπερδυναμεων που τα στηριζαν

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σφιχταγκαλιασμένα τα δύο αδελφάκια στην La Spezia το 1976 λίγο πριν την πώλησή τους στο Ιράν.


Φωτό shipsnostalgia

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στις 12 Απριλίου 1966 το  με 745 επιβάτες και προορισμό την Νέα Υόρκη συνάντησε πρωτοφανή κακοκαιρία με κύματα ύψους 20 μέτρων. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν ένα κύμα να πέσει με ορμή πάνω στον καθρέπτη του πλοίου σκοτώνοντας 2 επιβάτες που ήταν εκείνη την στιγμή στις πλωριές καμπίνες τους, και ένα μέλος του πληρώματος που πέθανε λίγο αργότερα.
> 
> Να και το link για περισσότερες πληροφορίες. http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.co...ident_mich.htm


_TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA_  Και τωρα το ...  φιλμ!!

Απο την British Path&#233;  http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=71545

M1.jpeg
M2.jpeg
M3.jpeg

----------


## britanis

hi friends
have anyone pictures from the sterndeck fronts/ doors-windows from the raffaello?
yes i built a model ;-)of her

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Andy try this site for pictures and more: http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.com/ There is even a models section with pictures of Michelangelo/Raffaello models. http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.co...s1/models1.htm

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> hi friends
> have anyone pictures from the sterndeck fronts/ doors-windows from the raffaello?
> yes i built a model ;-)of her


Andy, this is the only close up picture I have of Raffaello from a brochure I obtained recently. It might be helpful for detail of the forward part of the ship.

All the best and good luck !
Henry.

scan0001.jpgscan0002.jpg

----------


## britanis

> Andy try this site for pictures and more: http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.com/ There is even a models section with pictures of Michelangelo/Raffaello models. http://www.michelangelo-raffaello.co...s1/models1.htm


yes , but the modells are difference and someone not 100%
and i can see not the front of the sterndeck wall ( windows /doors)
and i became no answer from this site

----------


## britanis

that the problem

----------


## britanis

and this the first picture

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μία νοσταλγική και συγχρόνως μία φωτογραφία που προξενεί λύπη. Ο τελευταίος απόπλους του Raffaello από την Ν. Υόρκη τον Απρίλιο του 1975. Με την άφιξή του στη Genova πήγε για παροπλισμό μαζί με το αδελφάκι του. Παρατηρήστε τα τρεξήματα σκουριάς που ήταν πλέον μόνιμα, όταν είχε αποφασιστεί από την ιταλική κυβέρνηση η διακοπή της κρατικής χρηματοδότησης των Michelangelo/Raffaello.


Raffaello_last_voyage.jpg

πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες του Μichelangelo μετά τη ζημιά που του προκάλεσε ο Ατλαντικός!

michelangelo damage.jpg

michelangelo damage2.jpg

πηγή - copyright

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αριστερά, στην δεύτερη φωτογραφία φαίνεται και το Queen of Bermuda.

----------


## britanis

here my papermodell

----------


## britanis

here my papermodell finish

----------


## britanis

and the last

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Amazing model!!!

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> and the last


Congratulations Andy on yet another masterpiece.......really superb work !!

Henry.

----------


## britanis

one of the most difficult models of my life

----------


## Ellinis

Εντόπισα και κάποιες πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες από το βυθισμένο σκαρί του RAFFAELLO... δεν θυμίζει σε τίποτα αυτό που κάποτε ήταν  :Sad:

----------


## esperos

Μιας και γίνεται συζήτηση για τα δύο αυτά ιστορικά Υ/Κ, ας δείτε αγαπητοί φίλοι και πως θα ήταν τα δύο αυτά πλοία και ίσως με καλύτερη τύχη, στην εκδοχή των ναυπηγείων C.R.D.A. της Τεργέστης που δεν προτιμήθηκε τελικά για χάρη της εκδοχής των ναυπηγείων ANSALDO της Γένοβας. Για να πω την αλήθεια στα πλοία αυτά δεν μου άρεσε η θέση που είχαν τα όκια των αγκυρών και γι' αυτό δεν τα πολυσυμπαθούσα, ίσως η Τριεστίνικη εκδοχή θα μου άρεσε περισσότερο που παραπέμπει και αλλού.
Θαυμάστε λοιπόν αγαπητοί Ellinis, QAM, Ben και οι άλλοι την φωτογραφία του μοντέλου των MICHELANGELO και RAFFAELLO από τα αρχεία των ναυπηγείων C.R.D.A. Πρέπει δε να προσθέσω ότι πίσω από τον σχεδιασμό αυτό βρίσκοταν ο μεγάλος Nicolo Costanzi!

CRDA Liners.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο το ιταλικο site <IO E IL MARE> για τον μεγαλο καλλιτεχνη Nicolo Costanzi

LΆingegner Nicol&#242; Costanzi, nato a Trieste nel 1893 fu un geniale progettista navale. Direttore del Cantiere di Monfalcone dal 1943 al 1958, fu Direttore generale dellΆufficio progetti per la Marina Mercantile dei Cantieri Riuniti dellΆAdriatico dal 1958. Nel 1963 gli fu conferito il premio ANIAI per la t/n GALILEO GALILEI, considerata la miglior realizzazione dellΆingegneria navale tra il 1957 e il 1965. Mor&#236; a Trieste nel 1967.

La Motonave Victoria fu una motonave da 13.500 t appartenente al Lloyd Triestino, con una velocit&#224; alle prove pari a 23 nodi e mezzo! Esord&#236; il 29 Giugno 1931 sulla linea celere con lΆEgitto e fu pi&#249; tardi adibita al collegamento con Bombay. Un modello di architettura navale dovuto al grande e compianto Ingegner Nicol&#242; Costanzi, autentico mago del settore tanto che ancora oggi la Victoria &#232; considerata una delle navi pi&#249; belle di sempre.
La mano dellΆIng. Costanzi, riapparsa anche nel dopoguerra, propose nuove configurazioni di prua e fumaiolo a poppa nellΆOCEANIC e nellΆEUGENIO C, massima unit&#224; dellΆarmamento privato e prima fra le passeggeri ad essere dotata, nel ΅67, di eliche a sei pale atte ad evitare il cosiddetto “punto critico” di prestazioni, assicurando a qualsiasi velocit&#224; il massimo comfort in ogni punto-nave.

Se dovessi trovare altro, prometto di postarlo.
Luca

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ αεροδυναμικό το σχέδιο του C.R.D.A. ! 
Δεν το ήξερα οτι υπήρχε και ομολογώ οτι θα το προτιμούσα από αυτό που τελικά επιλέχτηκε. Ήταν και σχεδιαστικά πιο κοντά στο αριστούργημα που ονομάστηκε LEONARDO DA VINCI.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πολύ αεροδυναμικό το σχέδιο του C.R.D.A. ! 
> Δεν το ήξερα οτι υπήρχε και ομολογώ οτι θα το προτιμούσα από αυτό που τελικά επιλέχτηκε. Ήταν και σχεδιαστικά πιο κοντά στο αριστούργημα που ονομάστηκε LEONARDO DA VINCI.


Θα είχε και την ομώνυμη πλώρη. Αυτό όμως που με χαλάει είναι ο όγκος της τσιμινιέρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Michelangelo* and *Raffaello* in Genova

Michelangelo Raffaelo in Genova.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Καρτ ποστάλ με τα δυο αδελφάκια σε κάπως "ελεύθερη" απεικόνιση  :Very Happy: 

michelangelo.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η μεταπολεμική επιβατική κίνηση κυρίως στον Β. Ατλαντικό κατά την δεκαετία του 50 και 60 γνώριζε τέτοια άνθιση με επιβάτες που στην πλειονότητά τους σαν μετανάστες γύρευαν μία καλύτερη τύχη στις χώρες της Β. Αμερικής, που οι κρατικές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες της Ευρώπης και της Αμερικής είχαν επιδοθεί σε κούρσα ανταγωνισμού με την κατασκευή γρηγορότερων και μεγαλύτερων επιβατηγών πλοίων. Η κυριαρχία στον Β. Ατλαντικό ήταν θέμα εθνικού γοήτρου και χώρες όπως η Αγγλία, η Γαλλία, και οι Η.Π.Α είχαν δρομολογήσει τους ταχύτερους κολοσσούς τους στη γραμμή προς Νέα Υόρκη. Η Ιταλία είχε επιλέξει την ναυπήγηση μετρίων σε μέγεθος καραβιών αλλά μοντέρνων και πολυτελών για την εποχή τους με ταχύτητες που δεν ξεπερνούσαν τα 23 knots. H κατασκευή όμως του Leonardo da Vinci το 1960 και η μεγάλη ζήτηση του καραβιού έδωσαν την ώθηση στην ιταλική κυβέρνηση για την ναυπήγηση δύο αδελφών πλοίων τα οποία θα ξεπερνούσαν σε μέγεθος, ταχύτητα και πολυτέλεια όχι μόνο κάθε άλλο ιταλικό καράβι αλλά και πολλά από τα πλοία των άλλων χωρών που ανταγωνιζόντουσαν για μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της πίττας του Β. Ατλαντικού. Ήδη το 1962 εμφανίστηκε το υπερμοντέρνο και ταχύτατο France της γαλλικής CGT και η Italia di Navigazione S.p.a γνωστότερη ως Italian Line, είχε ήδη από το 1958 στα χαρτιά τα αρχικά σχέδια ενός διδύμου που είχε έρθει η ώρα τους να κατασκευαστούν. Τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1962 καθελκύεται υπό τις ευλογίες εκπροσώπου του Πάπα στα γνωστά ναυπηγεία Ansaldo στο Sestri Ponente της Γένοβας, το πρώτο από τα δύο με το όνομα Michelangelo. Τον Μάρτιο του 1963 ακολουθεί το δεύτερο, αυτή την φορά στα ναυπηγεία Cantieri Riuniti dellʼ Adriatico (CRDA) στην Τριέστη με το όνομα Raffaello. Τα δύο καράβια ήταν τα μεγαλύτερα ιταλικά επιβατηγά που ναυπηγήθηκαν και από τα μεγαλύτερα σε μέγεθος στον κόσμο. Το εκτόπισμά τους ήταν 45.000 τόνοι, είχαν 276 μέτρα μήκος, χωρητικότητα 1.775 επιβατών (535 Αʼ θέσης, 550 Βʼ θέσης και 690 Τουριστικής), πλήρωμα 725 άτομα, 4 ατμοστρόβιλοι Ansaldo (Parsons) 85.000 ίππων (χωρισμένοι ανά δύο ζεύγη σε δύο απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους μηχανοστάσια) που κινούσαν δύο εξάμετρες προπέλες με την υπηρ. ταχύτητα των 26,5 knots (max. 31,25). Η ανώτερη ταχύτητά τους τα τοποθετούσε στην πέμπτη θέση των ταχύτερων επιβατηγών του κόσμου τότε. Τα αρχικά τους σχέδια του 1958 τα παρουσίαζαν με την κλασσική μαύρη φορεσιά του Β. Ατλαντικού, με δύο συμβατικές τσιμινιέρες αλλά η χρονική στιγμή της ναυπήγησής τους, ιδίως μετά το France, αναθεώρησε ριζικά την αισθητική τους η οποία τώρα ήταν αυτή δύο λευκών υπερμοντέρνων (έως και φουτουριστικών) για την δεκαετία του 60 καραβιών με δύο χαρακτηριστικές πλεκτές τσιμινιέρες τοποθετημένες πρύμα με τεράστια φτερά για την απομάκρυνση της κάπνας. Η τσιμινιέρες αυτές είχαν σχεδιαστεί από τον καθηγητή Mortarino του πολυτεχνείου του Τορίνο για το δίδυμο Galileo Galilei/Gulielmo Marconi, αλλά η εταιρία τους η Lloyd Triestino τις είχε απορρίψει για χάρη συμβατικών. Τα δύο καράβια, αν και αδελφά είχαν μικροδιαφορές στο μήκος, το πλάτος και το εκτόπισμα όπως και στην σχεδίαση της γάστρας τους. Είχαν πάνω από 30 σαλόνια, εστιατόρια για τρεις θέσεις, μπαρ, 6 πισίνες (3 ενηλίκων και 3 παιδικές), καταστήματα, εκκλησία, πλήρες νοσοκομείο με χειρουργείο, θέατρο/σινεμά 489 ατόμων, 18 ασανσέρ, χώρους για παιδιά, ντισκοτέκ και εξωτερικά τρεις μεγάλες πισίνες με τεράστιες επιφάνειες καταστρωμάτων για ηλιοθεραπεία όταν ο καιρός το επέτρεπε. Οι εσωτερικοί χώροι είχαν σχεδιαστεί από τους καλύτερους ιταλούς αρχιτέκτονες της εποχής Nino Zoncada, Vicenzo Monaco και Amedeo Luccichenti οι οποίοι έδωσαν διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα στα δύο καράβια: το Michelangelo πιο κλασσικό και “ζεστό”, και το Raffaello πιο μοντέρνο και “ψυχρό” σε ντεκόρ. Όλοι οι χώροι ήταν κλιματιζόμενοι και όλες οι καμπίνες είχαν ντους και τουαλέτα. Επίσης, υπήρχε πρωτοποριακό κλειστό κύκλωμα τηλεόρασης και κάμερες που βιντεοσκοπούσαν τις εκδηλώσεις στα σαλόνια, καταστρώματα, κλπ. Το παρθενικό ταξίδι του Michelangelo από την Γένοβα στην Νέα Υόρκη έγινε στις 12 Μαίου του 1965 αφού προηγήθηκε μία κρουαζιέρα γνωριμίας με το καράβι στη Μεσόγειο πριν το πρώτο υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι. Το αδελφό του Raffaello ακολούθησε στις 25 Ιουλίου της ίδιας χρονιάς μετά από 7ήμερη κρουαζιέρα στη Μεσόγειο που συμπεριλάμβανε και τον Πειραιά. Στο μόλις πέμπτο ταξίδι του Raffaello στις 31 Οκτωβρίου, εν πλω από την Γένοβα προς Γιβραλτάρ από λάθος ενός “λαδά” ξέσπασε πυρκαγιά στο μηχανοστάσιο η οποία μεν σβήστηκε από το πλήρωμα αλλά είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα να θέσει εκτός λειτουργίας το ένα μηχανοστάσιο και το καράβι να επιστρέψει πίσω με μία προπέλα και την μισή ταχύτητα. Από κατασκευής τους τα δύο καράβια παρουσίαζαν υπερβολικές δονήσεις στην πρύμη (κάτι που ταλαιπώρησε πολλά υπερατλαντικά liners) και στην πρώτη ακινησία τους το 1966 αλλάχτηκαν οι προπέλες με νέες, οι άξονες και κάποια στηρίγματα διορθώνοντας το πρόβλημα και βελτιώνοντας την μεγ. ταχύτητά τους σε 31,25. Στις 12 Απριλίου του 1966 ενώ το Michelangelo ήταν εν πλω προς την Νέα Υόρκη με κακοκαιρία στον Ατλαντικό και κύματα πάνω από 20 μέτρα ύψος, ξαφνικά ένα μεγαλύτερο κτύπησε με όλη την δύναμή του τον αλουμινένιο καθρέπτη κάτω από την γέφυρα με αποτέλεσμα να ανοίξει μία τεράστια τρύπα σκοτώνοντας δύο επιβάτες και ένα μέλος του πληρώματος. Το καράβι, μετά από πρόχειρες επισκευές στη Νέα Υόρκη επέστρεψε στη Γένοβα όπου αντικαταστάθηκαν, όπως και στο Raffaello, τα φύλλα αλουμινίου με λαμαρίνες από ατσάλι. Τα δύο καράβια εκτός από την καθιερωμένη γραμμή Γένοβας-Νέας Υόρκης έκαναν αρκετές κρουαζιέρες στη Μεσόγειο, την Καραϊβική, την Νότιο Αμερική αλλά και την Βόρειο θάλασσα και τις Καναρίους νήσους στον Ατλαντικό. Το Michelangelo έκανε και κάποια ταξίδια από το Σαουθάμπτον προς την Νέα Υόρκη. Σαν κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν πολύ μεγάλο μέγεθος για τα περισσότερα λιμάνια, και με την διαρρύθμιση τριών θέσεων που είχαν, δεν ήταν δυνατή η εμπορική εκμετάλλευση για τις καμπίνες της Τουριστικής οι οποίες ήταν σπαρτιάτικες και συνεπώς ακατάλληλες για κρουαζιέρα. Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 60 ήταν πλέον φανερή η μεγάλη πτώση της εμπορικής κίνησης των υπερατλαντικών πλοίων λόγω του φτηνού και γρήγορου αεροπλάνου, ιδίως με την καθιέρωση των Jumbo 747, και όλες οι εταιρίες άρχισαν να βλέπουν τα νούμερα να πέφτουν καθημερινά. Τα δύο καράβια της Italian Line ταξίδευαν πολλές φορές με αριθμό επιβατών πολύ μικρότερο από το πλήρωμα και παρά τις κρουαζιέρες που έδιναν μία μικρή πνοή ζωής δεν έβγαζαν ούτε μία Λιρέττα κέρδος. Στις 19 Μαίου του 1970 το Raffaello συγκρούστηκε χωρίς θύματα με το νορβηγικό πετρελαιοφόρο Cuyahoga έξω από το Algesiras της Ισπανίας με αποτέλεσμα να εμβολίσει μία ευτυχώς άδεια δεξαμενή του πετρελαιοφόρου και να χάσει ένα κομμάτι της πλώρης του. Το καράβι έδεσε για οκτώ ημέρες στο Γιβραλτάρ για τις απαραίτητες επισκευές πριν συνεχίσει το ταξίδι του για την Νέα Υόρκη. Λόγω της συνεχιζόμενης πτώσης των επιβατών και του όλο αυξανόμενου κόστους μισθοδοσίας των πληρωμάτων (τα ιταλικά συνδικάτα είχαν πετύχει πλέον διπλό αριθμό πληρώματος που αντικαταστούσε το αρχικό πλήρωμα κάθε 15 ημέρες που επέστρεφαν τα καράβια) και της πετρελαϊκής κρίσης του 1974, η κυβέρνηση υπό μεγάλη πίεση από τον ιταλικό Τύπο που κραύγαζε για σπατάλη των χρημάτων των φορολογούμενων για την επιδότηση των δύο “λευκών ελεφάντων ”, αποφάσισε το 1975 να διακόψει την επιδότηση των 700 δολαρίων ανά/επιβάτη. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν η Italian Line να μην μπορεί μόνη της να σηκώσει το δυσβάσταχτο οικονομικό βάρος και να αποφασίσει την απόσυρση και παροπλισμό των δύο καραβιών. Έτσι, στις 21 Απριλίου του 1975 το Raffaello αποχαιρέτησε την Νέα Υόρκη για τελευταία φορά και φτάνοντας στη Γένοβα παροπλίστηκε. Στις 26 Ιουνίου ακολούθησε και το Michelangelo με 1.202 επιβάτες, όλοι τους καραβολάτρες που ταξίδεψαν για να αποχαιρετήσουν το καράβι, ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός επιβατών που μετέφερε σε ταξίδι το καράβι την δεκαετία του 70. Τα δύο καράβια μεταφέρθηκαν στη συνέχεια στη La Spezia κοντά στα διαλυτήρια με την ελπίδα της πώλησής τους. Πολλές ήταν οι εταιρίες που τα επιθεώρησαν όπως η Kloster, ο Χανδρής, η Costa και άλλες που τα απέρριψαν λόγω του μεγέθους τους και της πολυδάπανης μετασκευής τους σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Θεωρητικά τα δύο καράβια με τα απέραντα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα και τις πισίνες τους θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν καριέρα σαν κρουαζιερόπλοια αλλά οι απαιτούμενες εσωτερικές διαρρυθμίσεις ήταν περίπλοκες λόγω των τριών θέσεων και απαγορευτικές σε κόστος. Η Home Line έκανε πρόταση στην ιταλική κυβέρνηση να τα λειτουργήσει σε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραϊβική με ιταλική σημαία και πλήρωμα αλλά η κυβέρνηση ήθελε πάση θυσία να ξεφορτωθεί την “εθνική ντροπή” και απέρριψε την πρόταση. Το 1976 εμφανίστηκε νέος αγοραστής που αυτή τη φορά ήταν ο Σάχης της Περσίας που ήθελε να αγοράσει τα πλοία για να χρησιμέψουν σαν πλωτοί στρατώνες στο Ιράν. Η ιταλική κυβέρνηση προκειμένου να τα ξεφορτωθεί έδωσε αμέσως την συναίνεσή της και έτσι αφού ξηλώθηκαν τα περισσότερα έπιπλα και διακοσμητικά τα δύο καράβια αναχώρησαν την άνοιξη του 1977 από την Γένοβα με προορισμό το Ιράν. Το μεν Michelangelo έδεσε στο Bandar Abbas για να στεγάσει, ειδικά διαμορφωμένο, στρατιωτικό προσωπικό και νεοσύλλεκτους το δε Raffaello έδεσε στο Bushehr για τον ίδιο σκοπό. Η κατάστασή τους επιδεινώθηκε πολύ γρήγορα και με τον καιρό η φθορά τους ήταν σε πολύ προχωρημένη μορφή με απαράδεκτες συνθήκες υγιεινής γεμάτα ποντίκια και κατσαρίδες. Τον Νοέμβριο του 1983 κατά τον πόλεμο Ιράκ-Ιράν ένας βομβαρδισμός του λιμανιού του Bushehr από τους Ιρακινούς είχε σαν αποτέλεσμα την αργή βύθιση του Raffaello που τουμπάρισε στα αβαθή και παραμένει ακόμα εκεί. Το Michelangelo που ήταν σε τραγική κατάσταση από την έλλειψη συντήρησης ρυμουλκήθηκε τον Ιούνιο του 1991 στις ακτές του Πακιστάν όπου διαλύθηκε επί τόπου. Αυτό ήταν και το άδοξο τέλος δύο πανέμορφων ιταλικών καραβιών που από λανθασμένη εκτίμηση της διοίκησης της Italian Line κατασκευάστηκαν την λάθος εποχή όταν ένα-ένα τα υπερατλαντικά καράβια αποσυρόντουσαν από τον Β. Ατλαντικό και είδαν μόνο 10 χρόνια υπηρεσιακής ζωής.


Ο κατάπλους του Michelangelo στην Νέα Υόρκη στο παρθενικό του ταξίδι
Michelangelo-02.jpg

Η ζημιά της πλώρης του Raffaello με το κλασσικό ποζάρισμα των επιβατών του 
Raffaello-accident2s2l.jpg

Η ζημιά του Michelangelo μετά το εφιαλτικό κτύπημα του Ατλαντικού 
Michelangelo_accident.jpg 
Η όμορφη πρύμη του Raffaello 
raffaello_scan.jpg 
Πηγή φωτογραφιών shipsnostalgia, michelangelo-raffaello.com

----------


## esperos

Στην  Γένοβα  την  ¶νοιξη  του  1977  λίγο  πριν  αφήσουν  την  Ιταλία.

MICHELANGELO 001.jpgRAFFAELLOa 001.jpgRAFFAELLOb 001.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να συμπληρώσω ότι το 1978 και ενώ τα δύο καράβια ήταν ήδη στο Ιράν, υπήρξε μία σκέψη να μετραπούν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια χωρητικότητας 1.300 επιβατών το καθένα. Τα ονόματά τους θα ήταν Σάχης Ρεζά ο Μεγάλος (Michelangelo) και Κύρος ο Μεγάλος (Raffaello), αλλά οι εμπειρογνώμονες που προσκλήθηκαν από την Ιταλία για να εκτιμήσουν την κατάσταση των πλοίων και να μελετήσουν την μετασκευή είδαν την προχωρημένη φθορά εξωτερικά και εσωτερικά των δύο πλοίων και απέρριψαν κάθε σκέψη για την μετασκευή τους. 

Φωτογραφία από ότι έμεινε από την πλώρη του Michelangelo στο Πακιστάν
Michelangelo-demolition.jpg


Μία από τις σημαδούρες πάνω από το ναυάγιο του Raffaello που κείται σε βάθος 7 μέτρων.
Raffaello_wreck_buoy.jpg


πηγή φωτογραφιών michelangelo-raffaello.com

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του πρυμναίου καταστρώματος του S.S. MICHELANGELO καθώς το πλοίο είναι δεμένο σε κάποιο λιμάνι από το βιβλίο, "The New Book of Knowledge". 

DSCF0215.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Το MICHELANGELO μέσα από το βιβλίο "The New Book of Knowledge"

DSCF0228.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να προσθέσω μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία από τις τσιμινιέρες του Raffaello εν πλω με φόντο το υφαίστειο του Στρόμπολι.
Raffaello_stacks.jpg

πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## Takerman

Νοσταλγικά διαφημιστικά και όχι μόνο. Για τους φίλους του θέματος.

diafim.1.jpg diafim.2.jpg raffaello ribn.jpg ital lines lugg.jpg raffaello @NY.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πανέμορφα τα 2 αυτά Υ/Κ, δυστυχώς όμως είχαν μικρή καριέρα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πανέμορφα τα 2 αυτά Υ/Κ, δυστυχώς όμως είχαν μικρή καριέρα.


Ναυπηγήθηκαν την λάθος εποχή όταν όλα έδειχναν ότι το αεροπλάνο είχε κερδίσει την μάχη του Ατλαντικού. Σαφώς λάθος επιλογής της Διοίκησης της Italian Line να ναυπηγήσουν το 1963 και να δρομολογήσουν το 1965 τα δύο καράβια που είχαν στα χαρτιά από το 1958.

----------


## shiploversa

here are 3 deck plans of her

when you have now a deckplan

----------

